# Tissot Veloci-T Automatic Chronograph



## Robert-Jan Broer (May 2, 2005)

Unlike many other innovative and technology driven watch brands out there, Tissot has a rich history starting in the year 1853 in Le Locle, Switzerland. This enables them to use their historic designs, craftsmanship and experience as valuable input for new and innovative timepieces.

During their +150 years of watchmaking, Tissot introduced various groundbreaking timepieces including the first anti-magnetic watch in 1933, a navigator watch with 24 time zones in 1953, concept watches in the 1970s like the all plastic IDEA 2001 mechanical watch and the rock watch, created from granite from the Alps. Younger watch adepts might recall Tissot's impressive T-Touch watch, including a superb working touch screen, far before the iPhone and Torch were introduced.

In Tissot's T-Sport collection, we find the impressive looking Veloci-T automatic chronograph. A stunning 42mm sports watch that has been built with the same care, precision and craftsmanship as all other Tissot sports watches. The superb quality Veloci-T sports watch immediately will make you think of racetracks and burning rubber.










The black dial has this circular grain with metal applied hour markers and a metal date window on top of it. Inside the circular grain on the dial, there are three sub dials. The chronograph's hour and minute totalizers are located at 6 o'clock and 12 o'clock and the regular seconds hand at 9 o'clock. With the pushers (with black inserts with a hobnail pattern) you control the chronograph's centered large second hand.

The metal rings around the upper and lower sub dials and the tachymeter makes this watch perfect for on or near a racing track. During more quiet moments, you will be able to enjoy the mechanical automatic chronograph movement when you turn the watch around. A peek hole in the upper right side of the stainless steel case back shows you that the balance wheel does its job correctly. A great and refreshing way to demonstrate the craftsmanship of today's watchmakers and still keep this sports watch to be very pure.










Available on a rubber strap with folding clasp and a stainless steel bracelet, this watch is suitable for all occasions. It makes the Veloci-T suitable for an active outdoor life as well as with your finest business suits. The sapphire crystal protects the watch against scratches from sharp objects and together with the stainless steel case construction; it's water resistant to a pressure of 10 bar (or 100 meters).

Technical specifications:

•	Automatic chronograph movement C01.211
•	scratch-resistant sapphire crystal 
•	316L stainless steel case with partial see-through back
•	Water resistant to 10 bar (100 m / 330 feet)
•	Stainless steel or black rubber bracelet

The Tissot Veloci-T automatic chronograph retails for *$895 USD*.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Excellent article, thanks RJ.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I do rather like the look of this watch...........may have to go see one 'in the flesh' !!


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

This watch is certainly a great looker. I was actually pondering whether to get this or the Longines Conquest non-chrono 2 weeks ago. I decided on the latter after knowing I already owned a few Tissot(s).

I hope I'm not regretting it after reading this though ...


----------



## cawatchfan (Oct 12, 2009)

I had a chance to check it out at my AD. While the hands and the applied markers are very readable in the pictures, it is not actually so in real life. Not sure if it is just a lighting problem. The watch does feel very solid...if only it is more readable, I would have seriously considered it. The white with rose gold model is very nice though but seems more fitting for ladies.

If anyone else has a chance to check it out too, do you notice the same 'problem'?


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nice watch,and thanks for sharing the article.


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice watch and you can wear it almost in any ocassion. Thanks for the presentation.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

This one was on my short list since I saw it announced at Besel this year. I have to see one in person at AD before final decision is made. I'm also looking to see the price as well. It was supposed to be out this summer but albert, curiously, is still nowhere to be found.

Cheers


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

This one is on UK shops

Retail price : 457 GBP --> aprox. 735 us dollars


----------



## theroro29 (Dec 7, 2010)

Does someone buy this watch or see this watch in real? I am very interessed in this watch but i have only found two or three official pictures. My retailer haven't got this watch and if i want to see it, i have to buy it!
Could someone share pictures of this watch (T024.427.17.051.00 model with rubber strap)?
Thanks!


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

theroro29 said:


> Does someone buy this watch or see this watch in real? I am very interessed in this watch but i have only found two or three official pictures. My retailer haven't got this watch and if i want to see it, i have to buy it!
> Could someone share pictures of this watch (T024.427.17.051.00 model with rubber strap)?
> Thanks!


My uderstanding is that it uses same case as quartz wariant. If this is true than you can simply try the quartz model on rubber (according to tissot AD here this VERY popular model in Canada at least)

Chers:-!


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

I finally saw metal braclet model at local AD. It was 1250 CAD (way overpriced) and they would not budge when asked for discount. Kinda glad that they did not budge... Was supprised just how hard this one is to read at glance... also, lume is only on tip of the hour and minute, big minus in my opinion.Was interested to see that case back is almost fully covered. Brings me back to idea that both Tissot or Swatch DO NOT want you to see that movement has many plastic parts.Will wait and see if the situation is any better when rubber band model arrives. The way it is now this one is kinda dissapointing in person to be honest.Cheers


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

It's a pretty plain, almost ugly movement in comparison to how finished some other ETA movements are. I believe the Swatch Auto-Chronos are also almost totally covered. 

The same movement is in the PRC-200 auto-chrono, which a see-through caseback. I've played around with them in the store, and its definitely not the best looking movement, but for the price, its still a overall good deal in my opinion.


----------

